# My IBS/SIBO Story



## Sharon Kane (Apr 12, 2015)

Ever since I was young, I suffered from an almost constant nauseous feeling. Sometimes mild, sometimes severe, but always ever-present. Now at age 45, I am beyond frustrated and worried.

I had a bad gallbladder and was originally diagnosed with gallstones back in 1995. I was terrified of the surgery. I lived with all these terrible symptoms on a daily basis all due (I thought) to my gallbladder. Finally, last summer I caved in and had the surgery. I thought at least if I go through with the removal, my symptoms will be gone..Right? .. WRONG!

I still have the nausea, the random aches and pains, bloating, the weird fullness, yet feeling empty sensation, loud noises in my stomach, terrible diarrhea, roseaca/facial flushing, fatigue, etc..

Another thing, my upper left quad area looks swollen/bloated. I was terrified it was a tumor so I had an ultrasound, Ct scan and ultimately an MRI done on my abdomen. Nothing serious showed. Not even a hernia. Yet this protrusion is visibly seen. It is like an area of bad bloating, that is the best way to describe it. Anyone experience this strange symptom?

I tested positive for h. pylori in 2012 and was treated for it until I was testing negative for it.

I went to an awesome digestive health institute with amazing doctors, yet after a video endoscopy pill cam, complete stool test, and blood work, I was told that it was a case of severe IBS.

I was also diagnosed with fibromyalgia which most of us probably know can go hand in hand with IBS. So can anxiety and depression which I have as well.

Probiotics made me feel even more bloated. Plus I started to suspect that I am lactose intolerant. Hell, let's not forget I have type 2 diabetes!!! ... despite all my medical and mental woes, my doctor says that I am rather healthy. ARE YOU FOR REAL? !!!?? I feel sick every single day and night of my life!

Out of desperation, I sought a second opinion from another gastro specialist. I described my symptoms and recapped everything that I basically stated in this post. He had a hunch! .. Great news! .. I was eager to find out more about this hunch. He gives me a device to blow into.. and he says "Yes, I was right.. you have SIBO." .. I was both relieved and scared to death at the same time. I wanted an answer, I am getting somewhere... yet what on Earth is SIBO? ... He explains it BRIEFLY, and tells me that the antibiotic is expensive. He goes and comes back with a 14 day supply of it in samples!

Now, I haven't yet started this antibiotic because to be honest, I am scared of taking medications. I want to feel better. Maybe this will not cure my SIBO, BUT it has the potential to help lessen the horrible symptoms that have robbed me of my life thus far.

I am asking for some advice, encouraging words, and maybe someone that can relate to the symptoms and story I am sharing.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Sharon and welcome to the board.

so sorry for all of your many health problems. i have a lot of them too. it makes life a challenge.

i was diagnosed with SIBO last month. and yes, i have had lots of bloating and nausea, too, for many years. although with me, some of that is due to the laxatives i have to take because i have colonic inertia.

i'm guessing that the antibiotic your doc gave you is rifaximin? that's wonderful he had free samples for you. wish my doc did. i couldn't take it because my insurance refused to pay for it and i can't afford to pay out of pocket for it.

rifaximin is supposed to be very successful at eliminating SIBO. plus it's not a broad spectrum antibiotic--it's targeted toward the bacteria in the gut, so you don't have as many side effects with it. we have a lot of SIBO threads here on the board and lots of people have reported success for it. although SIBO can recur if the cause of it isn't identified and eliminated.

really--i do understand your concerns about taking it but you should give it a try. i sure would if i could. if it turns out to be bothersome for you, you can just stop taking it.

i found the following websites very helpful and explaining all about SIBO etc (maybe you've already seen them)

http://www.siboinfo.com/

http://www.townsendletter.com/FebMarch2015/sibo0215.html

hope you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## Sharon Kane (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the encouraging words. yes, that is the antibiotic that I have been given. I have the problem of reading too much into possible side effects. So much so that it has developed into a health anxiety issue. Reading these posts have given me the encouragement to give it a try. I am starting it tomorrow evening or early tuesday morning. (reason: so I will have someone home with me when I first take it--an annoying result of my health anxiety) ... Another thing I find troublesome is my lack of knowledge about SIBO. I have read stuff, but personally never heard of it before I was diagnosed. I don't think I fully understand that all my gut issues (and other bothersome ailments) could POSSIBLY be caused by this hell of a condition called SIBO. All my other tests have so far exclued the more serious ailments. So, I am praying that this is the answer to the puzzle. I was disappointed before when I thought the gallbladder surgery would cure all my digestive issues. .. I guess I am just scared and in denial. To me, I always assume it is something life threatening, serious and fatal. Mainly because I feel so sickly on a day to day basis. Can SIBO really make you feel THAT sick? maybe I need to read some more posts from SIBO sufferers to understand it better. Please reply to my story as it does help me by hearing from others with it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm sorry you have health anxiety. i really hope you can manage to get it under control because it just makes everything seem so much worse than it is. and it feeds on itself. maybe try professional counseling? cognitive behavior therapy can also help.

from what i've read from other people's posts--yes sibo can make you feel quite ill---bloated,nauseated and sick. so yes, do try rifaximin. after your treatment is over (not before) , it's a good idea to cut down on the carbs. the links i gave you have a lot of good diet info on them. and there are other posts here on the board about sibo and diet, too.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi!

I can relate to your story. I have suffered from IBS and other chronic symptoms like fatigue, pain and aches around the body, brain fog etc. for many many years and during the last 2 years they've only gotten worse. Now I'm quite convinced that I have SIBO because my symtoms are so severe and fit SIBO perfectly (just recently got diagnosed with severe IBS but the doctor said that SIBO isn't out ruled) and from what I've read, yes, SIBO can make you really really sick. Because there's not only the gut symtoms but also the systemic ones, like the fatigue. I'm really glad that you found a doctor who tested you for SIBO and how awesome that you got a free sample of Rifaximin! Try not to worry. I've read a lot from different naturopathic doctor's and other people in the health field who are generally against antibiotics but who are convinced that in the case of SIBO they are needed to get rid of the overgrowth of bacteria. And like Annie said, Rifaximin is the best option available and probably does the least damage to your body!

The bad thing about treating SIBO is that the recurrence happens easily. That's why it's important to adjust your diet after the antibiotic treatment, to at least a low fod map diet and maybe exclude all grains and other starches as well. You can read about the options on the site Annie linked you. It's also important to test after the treatment if you've managed to get rid of the overgrowth. I hope your doc can help you with this! Good luck on your treatment! I really hope this will work for you, but don't lose your hope if it doesn't seem to help at first. Several antibiotic treatments may be necessary together with other supplements. Let us know how it goes


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had sibo since 15 yrs old. Diagnosed at 17, now 22. I managed my sibo & lg symptoms in my first year of college after struggling to find a cure that wasn't there. This is my first time logging bk in since 3 years ago bc I've happily moved on with managing my symptoms,but I have not forgotten the frustrations of all those suffering. I just want to share what works for me & feel free to read my posts, discussions, & journals or pm me with questions. After being treated with a strong antibiotic ridding of symptoms temporarily that returned, I found the ways to keep symptoms away. I eat a low carb, low sugar, no wheat, no high fructose diet. I also take miralax 1x a day (2x when symptoms return) & Culturelle probiotic: health & wellness(blue label) 1-2pills, 1-2x a day. The diet reduces gas, nausea, rosacea, lethargy, sweats. The miralax reduces constipation which = no leakygas. The probiotics decreased my bloating & stomach noises in the event I eat bad. Daily jog also helps sweat out toxins. If embarrassing smell is an issue tips include filling part of sock with coffee grounds to put in pocket or scented dryer sheet btwn underwear fabric, also keeping something over your lap (jacket) when sitting & cross legged sitting position to lessen smell. Pm me to learn more about my exact diet & tips


----------



## Sharon Kane (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a fast reply..then a longer one later. . Just so excited that I couldn't wait! I was scared to take xifaxan so I put it off before finally giving into it. Now at day 8, I have 5 days left but my AWESOME gastro doc saw me in his office anyway. he asked me in terms of improvement what percentage I would rate the treatment. .my reply, 90%!!! My diarrhea stopped, I am now what would be considered "normal" in that department. He let me do a rapid hydrogen breath test and it went from 22 ppm from last visit to only 4ppm!!!! I could have kissed the man I was so happy. He canceled the scopes and biopsies for now, no need at this point. I am so amazed that I went through so many doctors and this one had a hunch that was right on target!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Sharon--oh that's wonderful news! so happy for you and so glad you decided to go ahead and try rifaximin. and so glad you finally found a doctor who could help you.

congratulations! thanks for the update.


----------

